# New Londinum Video



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you seen the new video on the Londimium blog for the L1. If not, you can see it here

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/8302204-the-creative-talents-of-gary-smith-collide-with-londinium-i

It make the machine look so good, even I might buy one..except of course I do have one, but, the use of shadows is spot on, and I have no artistic talent at all. At school, my art teacher dais I was more autistic than artistic! Cannot wait for the L2 video to appear!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Cannot wait for the L2 video to appear!


Talking of two group levers, was in Atkinson's in Lancaster this afternoon enjoying a syphon of Yirgacheffe at the ridiculous cheap price of £2.80. It was a hot lazy afternoon and the place was quiet - dead quiet. Whilst savouring the Yirgacheffe, watched the guys playing with the shops double lever Faema just for the pure fun of it. Who says work and play don't can't together.


----------

